# Saddlebag for Brompton



## areyouactuallymoving (4 Dec 2018)

Can anyone recommend a saddlebag for a Brompton? I have the Brompton pouch thing, but it never stays closes and I have lost tyre levers and multi-tool from it.

I just need enough room for an inner tube, levers and multi-tool.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Dec 2018)

Not a fan of the Brompton toolkit that fits inside the frame?


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Dec 2018)

areyouactuallymoving said:


> Can anyone recommend a saddlebag for a Brompton? I have the Brompton pouch thing, but it never stays closes and I have lost tyre levers and multi-tool from it.
> 
> I just need enough room for an inner tube, levers and multi-tool.


Any small underseat saddle-pack will do that velcros or clips around the saddle rails.


----------



## jiberjaber (5 Dec 2018)

I have the Carradice one which seems to have loads of room inside, I can get 2 tubes, rain jacket, rain legs and an A5 notebook in it all with room to spare for other stuff. I use the Brompton toolkit in the frame, but no reason why you couldn't put a 15mm spanner and a few odds and sods in here also. There's a zip under the flap so unlikely anything will bounce out - I'd probably put the tools in a wrap though so they stay together and less chance of rattling 

Doesn't interfere with the fold. There are some different designs (a faded union jack one for example) As shown here:


View: https://www.instagram.com/p/BqxiGTeHmHE/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## BromyG (5 Dec 2018)

I have one of these on the Brompton - small and neat, but enough for tools and a tube:
https://www.specialized.com/gb/en/mini-wedgie/p/116591?color=209604-116591


----------



## 12boy (5 Dec 2018)

With either the stock saddle or a Brooks the loops on the saddle will allow for almost any bag to be used. Or , if you have a bag you like, sew two paracord loops on the top at the same width as the saddle loops. Pass them through the loops and use a bit of bamboo, a dowel or any straight stick to go through the loops and secure the bag. I like having a saddle bag big enough for a bottle, a sweater and maybe a tool roll, say foot long and 8 inches wide and deep. It's fairly aero and since it only is used for light things doesn't affect the handling of the bike. Velo Orange sells some nice creatively inexpensive ones, including a Minnehaha bag that will hold quite a bit. Don't know about your shipping and import costs, though.


----------



## areyouactuallymoving (6 Dec 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll take a look at some of those. The Brompton toolkit looks good but the price is a bit steep. I could always see if Santa is feeling generous though :-)


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Dec 2018)

Home Bargains sell a wedge pack for a pound.
Or a very small toolkit will shove into the front part of the frame - I've got two spanners, two tyre levers, a piece of emery cloth and some sticky patches, all in a zip-lock bag. A lot cheaper than the Brompton toolkit, even if it isn't such a neat solution.


----------



## Banjo (11 Dec 2018)

At £50 the Brompton tool kit isn't cheap but it is a thing of beauty that will probably last a lifetime .


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Dec 2018)

It is lovely, but I just can't justify dropping £50 on one.


----------



## Kell (13 Dec 2018)

It probably will last a lifetime as I've never used mine and I've had it a year and a half. 

(I also carry a more useful toolkit in my rucksack.)


----------

